# packard bell long beep only



## mzsufi (Jul 13, 2008)

this laptop gives beep sound after booting up, the sound start just after packard bell logo, and the screen just stays on systam bios info and the beep on. i have tried to enter repair and do chkdsk /r but the laptop turns off and dont read the cd.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

is it one long continuous beep? if so then may be something is causing a short in the system. try to strip it down to just keyboard, LCD and RAM. Remove hard drive and CD drive. if it still beeps, replace the RAM, then the keyboard if it still continues.


----------



## mzsufi (Jul 13, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> hi,
> 
> is it one long continuous beep? if so then may be something is causing a short in the system. try to strip it down to just keyboard, LCD and RAM. Remove hard drive and CD drive. if it still beeps, replace the RAM, then the keyboard if it still continues.


i have removed the ram and the keybord still continuous beep


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

let me clarify... i said.. replace the RAM and then the keyboard if still continues. (DO NOT POWER ON LAPTOP WITHOUT THE RAM INSTALLED) 

so did you replace the RAM with a new one? if you did, then you should try and replace the keyboard? if you do not have a replacement keyboard, try removing it and use a USB connected keyboard.


----------



## mzsufi (Jul 13, 2008)

so did you replace the RAM with a new one? if you did, then you should try and replace the keyboard? if you do not have a replacement keyboard, try removing it and use a USB connected keyboard.[/QUOTE]

when i took out the keyboard no beeb sound but i connected usb keyboard and i keep getting this message, disk read error accured press ctrl + alt and delete, when pressing this it restarts and same message again. at least the sound has stoped.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

so with the keyboard removed, there are no beeps anymore?

also in your first post, it said when you want to try CHKDSK /R you cannot do this as laptop will turn OFF and do not read the CD... now that the keyboard is removed, does it still turn OFF when you attempt CHKDSK /R? if you have not tried the CHKDSK /R again after removing the keyboard, i suggest you try it using an XP install CD. observe if you get any messages.


----------



## mzsufi (Jul 13, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> so with the keyboard removed, there are no beeps anymore?
> 
> also in your first post, it said when you want to try CHKDSK /R you cannot do this as laptop will turn OFF and do not read the CD... now that the keyboard is removed, does it still turn OFF when you attempt CHKDSK /R? if you have not tried the CHKDSK /R again after removing the keyboard, i suggest you try it using an XP install CD. observe if you get any messages.


laptop keeps giving this message, No Bootable CD In ATAPI CD-ROM, A disk read error occurred

second time i tryed it says, Boot cdrom type: non-emulation booting, press any key to start..., when pressing any key screen gose blank for about 1 minute and laptop turns off.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

mzsufi said:


> laptop keeps giving this message, No Bootable CD In ATAPI CD-ROM, A disk read error occurred -- this means the CD you have put in is not bootable. did you use the XP installation CD? have you tested that CD on other computers? it that CD can boot in other computers, may be your CD drive in your laptop is not working well. clean the lens and try again.
> 
> second time i tryed it says, Boot cdrom type: non-emulation booting, press any key to start..., when pressing any key screen gose blank for about 1 minute and laptop turns off. -- you mean the laptop shuts OFF? try removing the hard drive and boot using a live CD. try Knoppix live CD or PCLinuxOS. Btw, does the fan spin when you power ON the laptop?


----------



## mzsufi (Jul 13, 2008)

i am using both the orignal cds, win xp home and xp pro. the fan comes on just after i turn the laptop on, and yes the laptop shuts off,. 

when taking the hard drive out then the cd works fine, win setup starts but i can not repair witout the hd.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sounds like you lost the hard drive


----------

